# فيديو مؤثر في استقبال إناء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام



## ابن سينا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام علبكم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2nEhA7P04E&feature=related

أنظروا كيف يستقبل هؤلاء المسلمين الأبطال إناءًا كان لرسول الله.



الله أكبر... الله أكبر...الله أكبر



والعزة لله ولرسوله وللمسلمين.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (29 ديسمبر 2011)

إنها مسرحية عدو الله قديروف الملعون العميل قاتل المجاهدين في الشيشان

ولعمري كيف خفي الإناء عن أهل الحجاز و ظهر في الشيشان.

ثم كان عليهم استقبال قبلة رسول الله والأخذ بسنته وما ذاك إلا إناء لا غير . أنعيب تقديس الأشخاص ونقدس طينا ؟

أعدنا للجاهلية


----------



## ابن سينا (29 ديسمبر 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> إنها مسرحية عدو الله قديروف الملعون العميل قاتل المجاهدين في الشيشان
> 
> ولعمري كيف خفي الإناء عن أهل الحجاز و ظهر في الشيشان.
> 
> ...



الأخ سعد العبرة في إظهار حب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام من قبل قوم لقوا الأمرين من الشيوعية وظلم الحكام,وبعد كل هذه من التجهيل بالدين ومحاربة من يتبعه ترى في قلوب هذه الشعوب حباً لرسول الله وتقديرًا يفوق كل تصور_وليس العبرة بعدو الله قديروف_,بل في الأفراد والمجتمع الشيشاني المسلم .
وأما قولك كيف خفي الاناء عن أهل الحجاز...فأرد عليه وكيف خفي عليك أين كان اخر معقل للإسلام,ألم تكن استنبول عاصمة الخلافة؟,وألم تكن آثار الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وهي حتى أيامنا هذه في تركيا,فمن تركيا وصل الدور عليها في الشيشان.
ثم أرايتهم يصلون الى قبلة غير قبلة المسلمين كي تقول عليهم أي يستقبلوا قبلة الرسول ,أم رأيتهم يأخذون سنه غير سنة الرسول...بل قل لي بحق الله عليك هل باقي المسلمين وخاصة العرب يأخذون بسنة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أكثر من هولاء المسلمين المتقدة عاطفتهم والمشتعل حبهم للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟
ثم أي تقديس ترى في التفاخر بلمس شيء مسته أشرف يدين خلقها الله ؟,أتراك لو ملكت اثرًا من أثار الرسول لما تفاخرت بذلك وتقربه إليك وتعتني به؟
ثم أي جاهلية في إبداء قدر حب خير الخلق أجمعين؟
وأما مسألة التبرك باثار الرسول فسوف انقل لك الاتي:
من كتاب الآثار الواردة عن عمر بن عبد العزيز في العقيدة جمعا ودراسة .
تأليف حياة بن محمد بن جبريل .
الباب ( 15 ) - الجزء ( 7 ) - الصفحة ( 1 ) :
2- وكان رحمه الله على طريقة السلف الصالح في الحرص على الدعاء والاهتمام بآدابه، وشروطه والنهي عن الابتداع فيه، وكان يرى جواز التبرك بمقتنيات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط .


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

